# Help with Volume 3 ICD-9 Procedure



## katerina_98 (Feb 21, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone can show me where to find the guidelines stating whether or not we can use ICD-9 Vol. 3 Procedure Codes for OUTPATIENT services, or are they INPATIENT use only?


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 21, 2008)

Although I do not have a copy of the full Act, HIPAA mandates in its UDS (Uniform Data Set) that Vol. III ICD is only reported for Inpatient services.  CPT is recognized as the outpatient reporting system for services.  

It's been quite awhile since I've read the full Act, but I'm sure copies are available.  

Are you having a payer specifying or requesting Vol. III for OP Px?  I'd show them this info. mentioned in HIPAA.


----------

